# Game 6 Hornets at Blazers 9PM CST Nov 10th



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

*New Orleans / Oklahoma City Hornets *​ 
*at *​*Portland Trailblazers*​



Not sure whether or not ROY frontrunner Brandon Roy is going to play in this game or not since he has some sort of nagging type foot injury that kept him out of Wednesday game.I am informed that he's doubtful by the Portland board.Those who haven't been keeping up might want to look at the statlines Zach Randolph has been putting up so far this season.It's not the guy people have been making fun of suiting up for them,in fact he's leading the league in PER and I think he's fourth in scoring.​

​ 

​4-1​STATS​















CHRIS PAUL(PG) DESMOND MASON(SG)​





TYSON CHANDLER(C)​















PEDRAG STOJAKOVICH(SF) DAVID WEST(PF)

​3-2​​STATS​​












JARRET JACK (PG) MARTELL WEBSTER (SG)​





JAMAAL MAGLOIRE (C)​












IME UDOKA (SF) ZACH RANDOLPH (PF)​​​


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Yeah. Randolph has been playing some really good ball.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

McMillian isn't coaching. Death in family Per ESPN.com


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

This game is not gonna be easy by any means, but I think it'll be no problem.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

I wish this game was televised! Well it wont matter much anyway I had a loooong day so I'm gonna go to bed early probably.

Check this in the a.m.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I guess Chandler just got ejected two Techs with a lot of time left in the third quarter


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Great game not tobe on tv. Blazers come back a looooooong way to win by 1

Zach Randolph might be pretty decent


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Tyson wasn't ejected. He only had 1 tech. My brother said he saw the highlights and graffitti fell from the ceiling like the Blazers had just won a championship. Hornets only came to play 1 quarter tonight, the 1st quarter. They must've came out the gate too fast this season and wore themselves out. They'll probably lose on Sunday too.

Paul said it's still possible for them to finish 4-78 (meaning being 4-0 didn't mean much with so much more season to go).

And when was the last time we saw West foul out before tonight?


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Lots of visitors on the Hornets board tonight. :wave:


----------



## Aussie_Baller (Nov 6, 2006)

Blazers win 94-91. After leading by 25 at 1/4 time the Hornets and by as much as 27 early in the 2nd quarter blew it and let the Blazers win the last 3 quarters (in particular the second quarter which was 33-15 to Portland). CP3 didn't play as well as normal only putting up 12 points and 8 assists. Chandler must of got ejected because of his 2 techs.

We lost the game from shooting fouls. Portland shot 32 from 40 FTs to our 14 from 16. We had 15 more shots and shot 43% to their 42%.

Hornets Top Scorers:
Peja (21)
D Mas (20 - 14 of them in the first quarter)
West (17 - 13 rebounds in 19 mins because of fouls (I think))

Portland Top Scorers:
Randolph (31 and 12 rebounds)
Outlaw (16 and 6 blocks)
Jack (13)

Edit: NBA stats got it wrong Blazers won by a point.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Maybe he did get ejected then. I have no reason why this game wasn't televised. I guess they figured no one would want to see 2 former lottery teams.

When was the last time Paul played a game and didn't get to the free throw line?


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Just from watching the gamecast it seems like Scott took Paul and West out and left him for 7 minutes starting at the end of the first quarter.They scored about 5 points in the first six minutes of the second quarter.Same as last night.Obviously we have to rest Paul,but letting them back into the game caused him to play a lot more than he would have if we'd just kept stomping them awhile longer.I don't think we can leave Pargo out to run the team for more than a couple of minutes at a time.

They said Chandler was ejected for arguing calls during the Lakers-Pistons game on ESPN and that Randolph had not scored in the first half either I think.He's got enough trouble staying in the game with personal fouls and all we want him to do is play defense and rebound.Geesh.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

The NBA historians here in Portland are still researching it, but it looks like the largest comeback in Blazers franchise history (27 points). But if you look at the recaps of our other wins so far, youll see that we are battling back from pretty big deficits each and every game.

Without Roy, Przybilla, LaFrentz, Aldridge, or Miles.

Also, Coach Nate McMillan was not at the game tonight. Attending funeral for a family member in Seattle today.

Dont get too down on your guys. You are going to be in the playoff hunt all season long.

Good game, Hornets. Exciting as all get-out!

PBF


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

^^Nah, I really don't want to get too down on them. Out of 6 games they still haven't played in the same arena twice. But I keep telling myself that if you let a team come back from a 27 point deficit, then maybe you deserve to lose. But I still don't like that huge difference in free throws between these teams but I didn't see the game so I can't really speak much on that. I'm ready to move on to the next game which will be a fresh Clippers team that hasn't played since Wednesday. Heck, I'm just ready to see this team play since we were robbed of seeing them play tonight (but maybe that's a good thing for us here on this Hornets board). :biggrin:


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Ok so I'm now hearing that Zach got rolling when Tyson was benched with fouls in the 2nd and then ejected in the 3rd. I don't know if Zach scored much if any in the 1st. 

Tyson has to keep his head in the game. I know 6 games into the season he must know by now that those refs aren't taking any mess. I wish I could've been a fly on the wall in that locker room.


----------



## hammer (Oct 29, 2005)

girllovesthegame said:


> Ok so I'm now hearing that Zach got rolling when Tyson was benched with fouls in the 2nd and then ejected in the 3rd. I don't know if Zach scored much if any in the 1st.
> 
> Tyson has to keep his head in the game. I know 6 games into the season he must know by now that those refs aren't taking any mess. I wish I could've been a fly on the wall in that locker room.


Tyson and Magloire hate each other's guts. I thought that they were going to fight in one of the Bulls vs. Bucks games last year.

I didn't see tonight's game, but I'd imagine that Magloire did something to get under Tyson's skin, and as a result, Tyson took out his frustration on the referees. He was bound to get kicked out of a game at some point, as passionate as he is.

Byron Scott will make sure to let him know that he has to pace himself in order to avoid the 15 technical foul limit or whatever it is. You don't want a potential rebounding champion missing key games down the stretch.

If Tyson doesn't get kicked out of this game, the Hornets are 5-1. The Hornets have been creaming teams on the glass, and without Tyson, their key to victory simply disappears.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

hammer said:


> Tyson and Magloire hate each other's guts. I thought that they were going to fight in one of the Bulls vs. Bucks games last year.
> 
> I didn't see tonight's game, but I'd imagine that Magloire did something to get under Tyson's skin, and as a result, Tyson took out his frustration on the referees. He was bound to get kicked out of a game at some point, as passionate as he is.
> 
> ...


I agree hammer. I'm pretty sure Scott will indeed let him know. Hopefully he will begin to learn from this. He has been doing well for the Hornets. He's given the Hornets lots of 2nd shot opportunities and that presence in the middle so he will definitely have to be on the floor to do those things.


----------



## hammer (Oct 29, 2005)

girllovesthegame said:


> I agree hammer. I'm pretty sure Scott will indeed let him know. Hopefully he will begin to learn from this. He has been doing well for the Hornets. He's given the Hornets lots of 2nd shot opportunities and that presence in the middle so he will definitely have to be on the floor to do those things.


Exactly. I mean, 26 offensive rebounds through 6 games is huge. I'd be interested to find out how many of his offensive rebounds were converted into points. 

Grabbing offensive boards can completely demoralize the opposition, especially when you can kick it out to a sharpshooter like Stoyakovic for a wide-open three.

I always thought that Tyson's passing abilities were slept-on. He'll get a chance to really shine in that department via offensive rebounding.


----------



## Aussie_Baller (Nov 6, 2006)

girllovesthegame said:


> Heck, I'm just ready to see this team play since we were robbed of seeing them play tonight (but maybe that's a good thing for us here on this Hornets board). :biggrin:


lol if only I could say that. All we get are Spurs (most boring team to watch), Suns and Bucks (only because of Bogut) games down here. Almost never get Hornets games


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

yeh im from australia too.......very annoying! they should show more games and more teams!


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

http://myp2p.eu/NBA.htm

You guys can try this link and try to watch games streaming off the net.It's not great,but it's better than nothing.You probably need to install the software like tvuplayer and sopcast


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

We lost by one, 4-2.


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

i just found out how to get nbatv on ur comp...heres the link
tvu player


----------

